# Fernzugriff auf meinen Rechner



## morph-x (24. November 2004)

Hallöchen was brauche ich um z.B. von einem Kollegen aus übers Internet auf meinen Rechner zugreifen zu können? Und kann ich von ihm aus dann auch Dateien runter bzw draufladen?

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Sinac (25. November 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du dir vorher Gedanken drüber machen wie man die Sucfunktion hier im Forum benutzt? Und falls das nicht klappt könntest du zumindest verraten welches OS du dafür nutzen willst   

Aber probier lieber die Suche, Stichworte: SSH, VNC, RemoteDesktop, RDP, Telnet, PCAnywhere . . .

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Filone (25. November 2004)

Oder, so abwegig das klingen mag, RATs (also Remote Administration Tools, besser bekannt als Trojaner).

Damit lassen sich Rechner auch fernsteuern.


----------



## KristophS (25. November 2004)

RAT's sind keine Trojaner und die von Sinac aufgezählten Produkte sind auch Remote Administration Tools..


----------



## MCIglo (25. November 2004)

Zwischen RAT's und RAT's ist n großer Unterschied


----------



## morph-x (26. November 2004)

Also das es mit Trojanern möglich ist, das ist mir schon klar. Habe selbst vor zich Jahren mal mit BO2K gearbeitet. Aber ich will ja nicht meinen eigenen Rechner mit nem Backdoor Proggi verseuchen! Auch wenn ich es wieder entfernen könnte.
Ich werde mich mal mit den anderen Proggis vertraut machen.
Danke euch.

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Dommas (26. November 2004)

Schau mal in der Microsoft Knowledge Base nach oder wenn du Windows XP benutzt in der Windows Hilfe. Dein Kollege kann dich zu einer Fernwartung einladen (Schau mal unter Start / Hilfe und Support, dann rechts oben "Support erhalten" -> jemanden einladen). Akzeptiert der "Supporter" die Einladung kann er, nachdem der Einlader akzeptiert hat, auf den PC des Einladers zugreifen. Es gibt eine integrierte Chatfunktion, Files können auch transferiert werden. Schau dir das Ganze mal an, es funktioniert prima.

MfG Dommas

EDIT: Ich hab meine alte Anleitung die ich verwendet habe wieder gefunden...
Anleitung zu Remoteunterstützung (Fernzugriff)


----------



## morph-x (26. November 2004)

Hallöchen, erstmal besten dank. Das war doch mal eine gute Antwort!
Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

MfG
Marcel


----------

